# Goliah's Nose UPDATE!!!!!



## KSTAR (Dec 17, 2008)

When I first got Goliah she had alittle nose rub,so Dave told me what to use which was AQUAPHOR healing ointment,and look how her nose is progressing...... :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 18, 2008)

It's amazing how fast it heals!

She did that the day before we brought her to the show. She had been out earlier, ate and walked around. I guess she wanted to be out some more!

If you can get some silvadine ointment it is even better, it has an anti-fungal for when she's under the mulch.


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 18, 2008)

ok thanks dave...and by the way shes doing great...the other day i was so tired and she was up so i took her out and she walked around and all of a sudden 3 hours later i wake up and shes right next to me with her head under my stomache sleeping... :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 18, 2008)

That's cool!! 

I fell asleep on our bed with our male Blue last week. He slept on my chest.


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 18, 2008)

its a great feeling...im happy shes getting more and more comfortable with me :-D


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 18, 2008)

That's terrific. She's really beautiful!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 18, 2008)

KSTAR said:


> its a great feeling...im happy shes getting more and more comfortable with me :-D


It sounds like you hit it off really well at first. She's very mellow too.


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah everything is going great...thanks once again dave...and shes doing just great..when shes up i let her out to free roam and i give her a warm bath here and there about once everyweek or 2 and shes been eating great so far but still sleepy  and thank you for the comment ashesc212 but dave should get most of the credit :-D


----------

